# CL ad. Who knew?



## Christo (May 28, 2012)

I was surfing Craigs List today and was shocked to run across this. 

http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/grd/4974111623.html

Who knew feral bees in a felled tree had this much value? Interesting times.



(Sorry I can't seem to make the link clickable)


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

There's all kinds of people in this world. lol


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Just cos he's asking $100 does not mean he'll get it, but kudos to him for at least trying.

All he needs is one sucker, or somebody just wanting to have the experience money regardless, and there might be one out there.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Here a package is $207... A nuc likely more. If there is a queen, brood and comb someone will be happy to get them


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

He will likely ask you to clean up all the tree debris also.

He may find someone new to do it, but I highly doubt any experienced bee keeper will do it. 

More likely he will pay someone $100.00 to remove the bees.

cchoganjr


----------



## Christo (May 28, 2012)

When I ran across it I really had to laugh. 

I did a 'free' cutout in a downed tree last year. It took me 8 sweaty hours with a chainsaw, pry bar, frames and rubber bands on the first day and then 3 months after to get the bees transitioned onto manageable frames. I did a late summer split into two, but lost one of them this winter. If I'd paid $100, I'd really feel like I got the short end of the deal. It was a LOT more work than I expected it to be. As always, the videos online make it look sooo easy.


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

Now that was funny. Have to pay $100 for a good couple hours of hard sweaty work for bees that may just abscond or who knows what condition they are in.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I do get a few removal calls like that every year. Either wanting me to remove for free or pay for the bees or they threaten that they will kill the bees. I send them a video of what happens to a hive after it's sprayed. 
I also asked them if they would be ok working 5-7 hours (with clean up) and do it for free. 
It's all about educating the public. They usually change their mind and pay for the removal.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr.Beeman said:


> They usually change their mind and pay for the removal.


My thoughts exactly.

cchoganjr


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Can you post a link to the video you send, or send it to me, it would be a good thing to show people.


----------



## Eric Crosby (Jan 4, 2015)

$350 per cut out.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

This is the one I send them. Short, gets their attention, and lays it all out for them.


----------

